# Intel 3945AGB "Wireless radio has been killed for interface"

## Cremuss

Hi all,   :Very Happy: 

First sorry for my poor english  :Wink: 

I've bought a Lenovo Ideapad Y310 since six months, and I never could make working the wifi ! So i'm posting on gentoo's forum because after months it's no more working, even after of looking at the wiki, tutorials, doc etc... So I'm a bit bored   :Rolling Eyes:  =p

A little summary :

When i bought the laptop, i've first installed Gentoo on it. I remember that all the wifi stuff was working (card detection, service running) unless the configuration of wifi himself ( Wpa key trouble I think   :Confused:  ). But i've broked my gentoo two months later and I was waiting for the gentoo 2008.0 release to reinstall until this day. I've just decided to reinstall gentoo 2007 because of the non-release of the 2008. ^^

So here it is, gentoo installation done, i'm now trying to make the wifi working but again, no way, even if I have a different and new problem !   :Surprised: 

My wifi card is recognise by Gentoo but /etc/init.d/wlan0 wont start because of the following error :

```
21:52 root@cremuss-portable /home/cremuss# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start     

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0                   [ !! ]

zsh: exit 1     /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

I don't have any idea why it do that...

Here it is some usefull info :   :Wink: 

lspci output for the network section

```
0:20 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# lspci | grep 3945

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Kernel config about AGB3945 intel card

```
0:22 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 3945

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set
```

Kernel config about mac80211

```
0:22 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MAC80211

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set
```

Iwconfig output

```
0:23 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Ifconfig output

```
0:23 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:24:AD:8E:2C  

          inet addr:192.168.0.199  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:24ff:fead:8e2c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1740 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1420 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:839259 (819.5 Kb)  TX bytes:180492 (176.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

lsmod output

```
0:23 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                88308  0 

mac80211              122124  1 iwl3945

snd_hda_intel         347032  1 

snd_pcm                58568  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              17936  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8848  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               8456  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    42248  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep
```

emerge --info output

```
0:33 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Jun 2008 08:06:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en en_US fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --tim

eout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa amd64 aotuv berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd encode ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gp

m iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mmx mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam 

pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg tcpd tga the

ora tiff truetype unicode vorbis wifi x264 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmi

pci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-mo

dem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat 

linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias auth

n_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoind

ex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_confi

g logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIB

C="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lc

dm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PO

RTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

As I said before, i've read a lot of thing about intel 3945AGB cards on Linux. I read something really interesting today that could explain the problem. The fact is the intel card is disable for battery economy and that you have to enable it yourself.   :Idea:   :Exclamation:  (The problem was solved for many users with this following command, but not me   :Sad:  )

```
0:23 root@cremuss-portable /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4# /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower on 
```

That can't solve my problem because iwconfig output show that the card is on (Tx-Power=27 dBm)  :Exclamation:  . Setting it off set the Tx-Power in iwconfig to "off" but that don't help me   :Rolling Eyes: 

Any idea ? Thanks !

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this just to begin :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

I want to see the symbolic link to net.lo.

Also, since you we can see that you have wlan0 and wmaster, your iwl3945 driver is working I think.

Are you using wpa_supplicant or the default /etc/conf.d/net

If so, can you post your config files plz.

----------

## Cremuss

Here it is.

```
14:24 root@cremuss-portable /etc/init.d# ls -la | grep net

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2008-06-06 15:13 net.eth0 -> net.lo*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  30K 2008-06-06 15:13 net.lo*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3.3K 2008-06-06 15:13 netmount*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2008-06-08 14:20 net.wlan0 -> net.lo*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  868 2008-06-06 19:47 xinetd*
```

In fact i'm not using any config, i've just that in /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")
```

I want to manage my wifi settings in kde with kwifimanager, because six months ago i had trouble to configure it manually with setup files   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IvanMajhen

Put something like this in yout /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=5

preup(){

    iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

} 

```

And something like this in your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="Yournetworkname"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="yourkey"

}

```

----------

## Cremuss

I've configured my net file and wpa_supplicant conf file as you said and now i get that

```
17:21 root@cremuss-portable ~cremuss# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ]

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

zsh: exit 1     /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

As I read it on the net, it seems to be not a config problem. It must be a conflict between hardware and the OS

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

CAn you post this plz :

```

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## d2_racing

When you start your /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start, can you post the content of your dmesg plz.

----------

## Cremuss

iwlwifi is now into the kernel so i've just installed the ucode as said in the wiki   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
17:30 root@cremuss-portable ~cremuss# equery list iwl 

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok that's fine.

----------

## Cremuss

oops didn't see your second post ^^

So here it is : (not sur that is exactly what do you want )

dmesg output

```
iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)
```

(this is the part which appears when i launch /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start)

----------

## d2_racing

I have no clue  :Sad: 

----------

## Cremuss

Sure it's a really strange problem. ^^

Download last ubuntu livecd may be interesting, to see if it's a problem specific to my gentoo or if it's a hardware problem :/

----------

## IvanMajhen

Do you have:

```
CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

```

enabled in config?

----------

## Cremuss

RFKILL and POLLDEV are not set. Others doesn't exist in my .config file o_O ( maybe you have older kernel ?)

```
19:56 cremuss@cremuss-portable ~% cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep RFKILL

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

19:56 cremuss@cremuss-portable ~% cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep POLLDEV

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set
```

Here is the complete .config file

http://cremuss.free.fr/gentoo/portable/configkernel

----------

## d2_racing

I will contact one of my friends that is pretty good with theses kind of problem.

He will help you with that I think.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, test with the Latest Ubuntu LiveCD, I have one of these and my Ilw3945 works right of the box.

----------

## Cremuss

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I will contact one of my friends that is pretty good with theses kind of problem.
> 
> He will help you with that I think.

 

Ok thank you  :Smile: 

I'm downloading last ubuntu now...

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hello there !

Well, is your wireless wifi working in any other OS than in your Gentoo box, with the same "physical" setup ? (read : is there any physical switch that powers off your wifi ?)

Do you have any button for switching ON and OFF the wifi ?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Another test :

```

rmmod iwl3945

modprobe iwl3945 disable=0

```

If it works now, edit /etc/modules and add

```
iwl3945 disable=0
```

----------

## Cremuss

humppffff... I feel so stupid   :Rolling Eyes: 

In fact i have a key enabling/disabling wifi that I tested to set on/off before.

But I didn't see the small buton on side switching on/off wifi too.

So both need to be on.

Now that works a bit better but i've something different when launching net.wlan0

```
 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

zsh: exit 1     /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

Does it means a bad wifi configuration ? ( if so i'll check it later because my dad as change the WPA key of the wifi and he is not here... )

 *Quote:*   

> Well, is your wireless wifi working in any other OS than in your Gentoo box, with the same "physical" setup ? (read : is there any physical switch that powers off your wifi ?) 

 

Yes Wifi network works well ( I've a second laptop that use the wifi connection ) and Wifi has works on my laptop on Vista when I bought it.

----------

## jeanfrancis

I get the same type of warnings when starting net.wlan0. You should be okay.

Now, can you see any wireless network with wpa_gui ?

----------

## Cremuss

Yes I see the one I should connect on.

But as I said I don't have the new WPA key at now. I must wait for my dad.

I remember that I could see it on the old Dlink setup, but it's a new too so the page as changed too and I can't find the passphrase anymore   :Rolling Eyes: 

So I'm just waiting for the key  :Smile: 

I'll tell you more when I'll have it.

Thanks guys !   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Smile: 

----------

